# Official Handling Thread.



## Fred (Nov 2, 2005)

*All handling pictures should be posted in this thread.*

Any suspect posting, attacking, trolling should be reported to a moderator so that we can deal with it in our typical ruthless way.

Thanks! 
Sheri 

By the way the "exellent" photograhy was by "Chad" (sarcastic voice)


----------



## Randolph XX() (Nov 2, 2005)

i bet that's an itchy shot


----------



## Fred (Nov 2, 2005)

not really, I just rinced my face after and I was fine. But after the picture she did step in my eye.


----------



## aaronrefalo (Nov 2, 2005)

whats that sp?

Aaron


----------



## Wolfy72 (Nov 2, 2005)

I normally dont condone handling any of my T's or any T for that matter , but what can i do when she decides to take a walk about  during tank maint, this is me n my Smithi ,,aka. Mrs.Smith , doin the misting and moving stuff about in her tank and she decided she wanted to go for a walk over the edge of her tank and onto my hands. One of my Fav T's right here, had her since she was a tiny little sling, growing fast  and very  VERY pretty little girl.



			
				aaronrefalo said:
			
		

> whats that sp?
> 
> Aaron


thats what i wanna know,,,,, i mean c'mon handling a T is one thing but sheeesh  thats askin for trouble.


----------



## Cigarman (Nov 2, 2005)

I pity the spider....


----------



## TheNatural (Nov 2, 2005)

Fred said:
			
		

> I don't know if this should go in the "who's behind the computer" thread or this one so meh.
> By the way the "exellent" photograhy was by "Chad" (sarcastic voice)



I heard cases about spiders (and other animals) that confounded eyes movements with a prey and attacked.


----------



## Scott C. (Nov 2, 2005)

from BRAZIL said:
			
		

> I heard cases about spiders (and other animals) that confounded eyes movements with a prey and attacked.


That's an extremely scary thought....


----------



## OldHag (Nov 2, 2005)

mmm very nice... I like the spider too


----------



## Wolfy72 (Nov 2, 2005)

OldHag said:
			
		

> mmm very nice... I like the spider too



 :8o  :8o aww Ty and Mrs.Smith thanks you


----------



## Fred (Nov 2, 2005)

She's a Lasiodorides striatus, I've had her since she was 5" she is now 7". She is really calm and I was sitting down(on the floor) while the picture was being taken(for those people that think its dangerous)


----------



## gustavowright (Nov 2, 2005)

The thing is...don't eat much on the hair or...hehehe.Nice shot though.


----------



## Zorack (Nov 3, 2005)

nice spider mate


----------



## PinkLady (Nov 3, 2005)

Zorack said:
			
		

> nice spider mate


I agree with you....she is a very nice spider...fun to watch when we feed her too. She just pounces on her crix.


----------



## aaronrefalo (Nov 3, 2005)

yeh very nice....i like smithis normal pose...nice nice

Aaron


----------



## TarantuChimp (Nov 3, 2005)

Go one one of you big boys prove yourself handle something BIG or NASTY, 
H.Minax or the little orange FireBalls....

then post the results


----------



## P. Novak (Nov 3, 2005)

indeed very nice spiders! im looking to get a B.smithi some day...although i dont know when!  :?


----------



## syndicate (Nov 3, 2005)

from BRAZIL said:
			
		

> I heard cases about spiders (and other animals) that confounded eyes movements with a prey and attacked.


having an inch long fang stuck in your eye would not be fun :[
also getting hairs kicked in there has got to be terribel to.lettin a t crawl on your face is a pretty stupid idea


----------



## joe8421 (Nov 4, 2005)

Fred said:
			
		

> *All handling pictures should be posted in this thread.*
> 
> Any suspect posting, attacking, trolling should be reported to a moderator so that we can deal with it in our typical ruthless way.
> 
> ...


is that a cobalt blue? i don't think that's good to neither man nor Ts


----------



## Fred (Nov 4, 2005)

joe8421 said:
			
		

> is that a cobalt blue? i don't think that's good to neither man nor Ts


no, she's a lasiodorides striatus.


----------



## FOX (Nov 6, 2005)

Wolfy72 said:
			
		

> I normally dont condone handling any of my T's or any T for that matter , but what can i do when she decides to take a walk about  during tank maint, this is me n my Smithi ,,aka. Mrs.Smith , doin the misting and moving stuff about in her tank and she decided she wanted to go for a walk over the edge of her tank and onto my hands. One of my Fav T's right here, had her since she was a tiny little sling, growing fast  and very  VERY pretty little girl.



Hiya wolfy, She is absolutley gorgeous- I mean really gorgeous :} , my little sling is only 6 months old & 2cm, I just cannot wait for him to grow so handsom as Mrs Smith. How old is Mrs Smith?

congrats on owning such a beautiful T :}


----------



## Singapore_Blue1 (Nov 6, 2005)

*Aggressive T's*

I will try to post pics of some of the aggressive(defensive) T's that I have handled on a regular basis. Here's a short list: Cyriopagopus schioedtei, Haplopelma lividum, Pamphobeteus nigricolor, Heteroscodra maculata, and Theraphosa blondi to name just a couple.


----------



## Tescos (Nov 7, 2005)

Singapore_Blue1 said:
			
		

> I will try to post pics of some of the aggressive(defensive) T's that I have handled on a regular basis. Here's a short list: Cyriopagopus schioedtei, Haplopelma lividum, Pamphobeteus nigricolor, Heteroscodra maculata, and Theraphosa blondi to name just a couple.


Nice one that will be fab I just can't wait.....honest!


----------



## metallica (Nov 7, 2005)

where can i learn to be a tough guy?


----------



## FryLock (Nov 7, 2005)

metallica said:
			
		

> where can i learn to be a tough guy?


I'l have to give you some lessions next time i see you Eddy  .

Im super cool (so is this spider).


----------



## metallica (Nov 7, 2005)

can i also wear a black lether coat then in full summer?


----------



## FryLock (Nov 7, 2005)

metallica said:
			
		

> can i also wear a black lether coat then in full summer?


Afraid so Eddy that's mandatory if you want to handle spiders .


----------



## Hedorah99 (Nov 7, 2005)

I'm gonna go a step further. I'm gonna cover my face with honey, stick a bunch of live crickets to my face, then have my murinus and lividum crawl on my sideburns.


----------



## metallica (Nov 7, 2005)

savety first! allways use foreceps


----------



## FryLock (Nov 7, 2005)

I take back what i said Eddy, you need to give me lessions .


----------



## stewartb (Nov 7, 2005)

Eddy, you rock.   :clap:  :clap:  :clap: 

<EDIT>

Man, I want to be like you some day.  

Regards,

Stew.


----------



## stewartb (Nov 7, 2005)

BTW,

Nice Chillie Rose Hair Tarantula Frylock.


----------



## syndicate (Nov 7, 2005)

metallica said:
			
		

> savety first! allways use foreceps


 thats crazy lol.what sp is that?


----------



## Crotalus (Nov 7, 2005)

syndicate said:
			
		

> thats crazy lol.what sp is that?


Poecilotheria exuviensis...

/Lelle


----------



## FryLock (Nov 8, 2005)

stewartb said:
			
		

> BTW,
> 
> Nice Chillie Rose Hair Tarantula Frylock.


Oh it's very "chilly" indeed Mr Backer .


----------



## Tescos (Nov 8, 2005)

Well that nothing, my wife is well harder than you lot because not only is she holding more than one T at the same time, but she is also holding two types of T!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## P. Novak (Nov 8, 2005)

hah taht was a good one tescos!!  :clap:


----------



## BakuBak (Nov 8, 2005)

lol !!!


----------



## Zorack (Nov 9, 2005)

Tescos said:
			
		

> Well that nothing, my wife is well harder than you lot because not only is she holding more than one T at the same time, but she is also holding two types of T!


oh my god tescos that is absolutly terrible, but very funny


----------



## metallica (Nov 9, 2005)

Tescos said:
			
		

> Well that nothing, my wife is well harder than you lot because not only is she holding more than one T at the same time, but she is also holding two types of T!



oh mr Tescos,

just how inresponsible can you get??? just look at them, the 2 species all cluttered together! they must have been terrified! just what would have happened if they all ran off...... or worse if the little wife got scared, and dropped them all......


----------



## Jmadson13 (Nov 9, 2005)

TarantuChimp said:
			
		

> Go one one of you big boys prove yourself handle something BIG or NASTY,
> H.Minax or the little orange FireBalls....
> 
> then post the results


I'm so big and tough


----------



## davros (Nov 10, 2005)

;P      


Mal.


----------



## Spiderling LT (Nov 10, 2005)

Tescos said:
			
		

> Well that nothing, my wife is well harder than you lot because not only is she holding more than one T at the same time, but she is also holding two types of T!


Wery nice T's


----------



## InsaneCat (Nov 10, 2005)

brigebane said:
			
		

> I'm so big and tough


Isn't there another part of that photo with your mouth wide open in shock?


----------



## esmoot (Nov 10, 2005)

When I need to I will handle any t but to put a t on you face just for a pic is just plain dumb.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Nov 10, 2005)

I think they should re-name this thread. Having a T crawl on your face isn't really handling. Its kinda like gambling with the T not trying to see what your eyeballs taste like or if utricaria will cause permanent blindness or not. I just really think its funny that we try to show how mature we are and can handle these animals responsibly and the first picture is someone with a full grown T crawling on their face. And Bridgebane, your're crazy. lol. I don;t like opening the lid on mines tank.


----------



## Fred (Nov 10, 2005)

Hedorah99 said:
			
		

> I think they should re-name this thread. Having a T crawl on your face isn't really handling. Its kinda like gambling with the T not trying to see what your eyeballs taste like or if utricaria will cause permanent blindness or not. I just really think its funny that we try to show how mature we are and can handle these animals responsibly and the first picture is someone with a full grown T crawling on their face. And Bridgebane, your're crazy. lol. I don;t like opening the lid on mines tank.


as I said before in my other post, why do you care?


----------



## ChrisNCT (Nov 10, 2005)

Its calle being responsible....   

Hairs can hurt your eyes. We know that you know about that......just use a little more sense.

What if the T's fell? How would that "handling rush" feel with your T's abdomen ruptured leaking fluids out? Woudln't feel that good would it?

I handle mine all the time but I dont play around with eyes/face regions.

Just use caution for you and your pets.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Nov 10, 2005)

Fred said:
			
		

> as I said before in my other post, why do you care?


Because its hard enough trying to keep these animals and prove I am not some macho idiot who likes dangerous pets as it is. When it hits the AP Wires "Local Canadian Boy has eye bitten out by monster tarantula during photo shoot", it makes me, and all other owners look all the more foolish for owning these pets, and therefore harder for us to keep them. I already live in a state where I am keeping them thorugh a loophole in the law. When people just decide to be macho and not think, it hurts the WHOLE hobby. Like I said, this is a forum for people who responsibly manage arachnids as pets. When the first picture of the "Official Handling Thread" is some kid placing a large spider with inch long fangs precariously near his eyes, I get kinda irked because now some newbie is gonna think "Wow thats cool" and get all the wrong ideas right off the bat. I've already had paintball taken away from me in my town because some jack off shot up a bunch of cars, so I try real hard not to see someone else screw up my other passion. And that is why I care. I'll step off my soap box now.


----------



## Fred (Nov 10, 2005)

For one, I didn't name the thread, Sheri did. The original name was "I thought I'd post this" and two, the only reason I put the spider on my face was because I know she wouldn't attack, some of you might say "tarantulas are unpredictable", but I knew she wouldn't, and she was only on my face for like 10 seconds.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Nov 10, 2005)

Fred said:
			
		

> For one, I didn't name the thread, Sheri did. The original name was "I thought I'd post this" and two, the only reason I put the spider on my face was because I know she wouldn't attack, some of you might say "tarantulas are unpredictable", but I knew she wouldn't, and she was only on my face for like 10 seconds.



still not a good reason to put it on your face


----------



## Fred (Nov 10, 2005)

ok I understand


----------



## TarantuChimp (Nov 10, 2005)

brigebane said:
			
		

> I'm so big and tough



Your mad, usumbaras are mean just plain mean  :evil: ....she must have been in a good mood for that photo.   

Now for my next request a Hapalopelma on your head...let a blondi it covering your WHOLE face 

I dont have any truely evil T's my most "evil" is a salmon pink who just runs a relay race when you go near her....


----------



## Jmadson13 (Nov 10, 2005)

Crazy I may be but this is the official handling thread. Russian roulette or not. I don't prefer to get berrated but I take no offense. enjoy

1. H. shmidti/dehaina
2. P. murinus ( my favorite female)
3. H. maculata ( I've had this girl since she was two inches, or is it just a pinktoe I painted like a ghost spider ?   )


----------



## TarantuChimp (Nov 11, 2005)

I see it as what ever floats your boat, and you are not teasing your T's and if they enjoy so be it...just dont get tagged  

i see worse being done in the world then handling your pets.


----------



## Jmadson13 (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks Tchimp; granted I don't handle these animals often at all. They're primarily my breeders. As a matter of fact the female P. murinus just produced 250 some odd spiderlings. So I'm sure she's healthy and happy.


----------



## TarantuChimp (Nov 11, 2005)

Ok one side handling them when they dont need to be is risky espeically on youre face, and have a T espeically a Poke stick is pointy bits in your eye or cheek might be a little serious.

ON THE OTHER HAND

Who here owns a cat or animal you pick up, do they need picking up NO but we do tho dont we...cos they "enjoy" it. 

and its a public forum so dont like it just ignore, i have seen worse threads about people who seemed to get a kick out of when there males failed to mate and got eaten by the female.....i swear i have seen that thread some where


----------



## Windchaser (Nov 11, 2005)

OK folks, lets keep things civil. Several posts have had to be deleted and this is getting ridiculous. Consider this a warning. If the posts continue, this thread will be locked.


----------



## Fred (Nov 11, 2005)

ChrisNCT said:
			
		

> Its calle being responsible....
> 
> Hairs can hurt your eyes. We know that you know about that......just use a little more sense.
> 
> ...


I was sitting on my floor when the picture was taken.


----------



## stewartb (Nov 11, 2005)

Hello,

A genuine question , looking for a serious answer.  

Why handle any of your spiders??

Please could someone give the reasons why you do it, and why you would want to put pics of it on the net?

Regards.

Stew.


----------



## Dreadwraven (Nov 11, 2005)

*wait a second*

All last week I was laughing my rearend off because I thought that you guys had doctored those images.  The smithi's mating and the regalis threat pose while feeding on a hand and then the usumbara on the face!!!  I thought those were all fake, and I still think that a couple of them are.  Anyways, this thread has been the hi lite of my week so thanks everyone who contributed.

By the way, I think it was very responsible to be sitting on the floor while it was on your face.


----------



## Windchaser (Nov 11, 2005)

stewartb said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> A genuine question , looking for a serious answer.
> 
> ...


Here is one rather long discussion on the topic. If you do a search with the key word of "handling" you will get 40 pages of results. This has been discussed many times and it would be worth your time to read through some of those discussions.

Also, this is really the wrong forum for this discussion. Let's not start the debate in this thread.


----------



## taorchard1987 (Nov 12, 2005)

just looked at the handling pics and just want to day that you people must be mad especially the bloke feeding the regalis with it on his hand, <edit> handling OW's i just about hold my 9" salmon pink when im drunk, but fair play to ya all :clap:


----------



## Fred (Nov 12, 2005)

The regalis is a molting


----------



## Immortal_sin (Nov 12, 2005)

well, she was rather pissed off, as I had just taken her eggsac away...but...
she controlled herself.
oh, yes, and for the people that ask 'why handle'...she ran away, and I didn't have a wooden spoon handy)


----------



## Lorgakor (Nov 20, 2005)

This is as brave as I get. Even with gloves the hairs just killed me. In my nose, on my arms, even on my tongue!! I'll never hold him again!


----------



## syndicate (Nov 20, 2005)

t.blonde?


----------



## JPD (Nov 20, 2005)

Here are a couple of my more stupid, yet memorable, holds:

H.lividum






P.murinus






L.hesperus






T.blondi


----------



## Lorgakor (Nov 20, 2005)

syndicate said:
			
		

> t.blonde?


Yes, mine was a _T. blondi_. It was very safe, he never left the ground.


----------



## PinkLady (Nov 21, 2005)

Well you all have gutts...I have a hard enough time holding my A.Avic let alone any of our other T's....but I would loveeeeeee to hold my P.Irmina but I think I'll just do that in my dreams.


----------



## Jmadson13 (Nov 23, 2005)

Holding my P. irminia has always been unnerving. She typically has her fangs parted the entire time. I think my H. maculata is better minded.


----------



## PinkLady (Nov 23, 2005)

brigebane said:
			
		

> Holding my P. irminia has always been unnerving. She typically has her fangs parted the entire time. I think my H. maculata is better minded.


You've actually held your P.Irminia??  I think I would need a few drinks before I ever attempted something like that.... But the day will come when I do and it will probably be one of those...omg she's jumped onto my arm! lol


----------



## JPD (Nov 23, 2005)

My friends N.chromatus was quite pissy this morning ... reared back and striking.  I decided to see if she would actually follow through with a bite.....she didn't.  Put my hand under her while she was doing her thing and she calmed right down.
Wonder if this is true for others.....I will find out and let you all know.


----------



## Jmadson13 (Nov 23, 2005)

JPD said:
			
		

> My friends N.chromatus was quite pissy this morning ... reared back and striking.  I decided to see if she would actually follow through with a bite.....she didn't.  Put my hand under her while she was doing her thing and she calmed right down.
> Wonder if this is true for others.....I will find out and let you all know.


This was how I was once bitten by a P. lugardi. I don't think all spiders will back down


----------



## Jmadson13 (Dec 3, 2005)

This big girl was just out for a health check up. Man, I'm lucky if I see these things once every six months ;P


----------



## Snipes (Dec 3, 2005)

Usually i hold when i am tending to their cage and they come up to investigate so i just let them come onto my hand.


----------



## brachy (Dec 3, 2005)

Hi all
Brigebane> Is your C. crawshayi from wild world?? she is nice.


----------



## Jmadson13 (Dec 3, 2005)

Yes Brachy, she was WC, the spider came into a shop that I managed in deplorable condition. Dehydrated, underfed and stressed out. I started a labor of love to nurse her back to health. It's been a year, ever since her arrival she's been quite mellow, as long as it isn't a pair of tongs.


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Dec 4, 2005)

*Me and my baby Girl (G.Rosea) And curly hair "James"*

The first pic is of my G.Rosea "Sharon" And the second is of "James" my Curly hair.


----------



## jw73 (Dec 4, 2005)

Becky Wheeler said:
			
		

> The first pic is of my G.Rosea "Sharon" And the second is of "James" my Curly hair.


Are you sure ?


----------



## P. Novak (Dec 4, 2005)

i think she got it mixed up, 

maybe she though the G.rosea pic would show up first if she uploaded it first..


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 4, 2005)

I dont handle much big spider ... I used to NEVER handle any tarantulas, and I was proudly debating for it, but oh well sometimes the tentation is just soo hard, cant resist ... especially for the smaller specimen, I dont feel much the need to handle the big one  
those very small specimen should'nt be handled IMO ... duno why I did it to be honest


----------



## Jmadson13 (Dec 5, 2005)

Nice C. cyanopubescens. These things are constantly growing, gotta love them.


----------



## smof (Dec 18, 2005)

Smithers:


----------



## ArachnoSoldier (Feb 14, 2006)

here's my newest baby.


----------



## matija (Feb 15, 2006)

http://www.tarantulas-spider.com/spider-room/index.html

some handling pics...


----------



## Steve Nunn (Feb 15, 2006)

*Phlogiellus sp.*

Hi,
I like the black T's 














Steve


----------



## smof (Feb 15, 2006)

Hey Steve, don't think I've seen one of those before. Where does that one come from? Does it have an injury on it's 4th left leg? Anyway very pretty T, I also love the black ones


----------



## Steve Nunn (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi,
It's an Aussie "_Phlogiellus sp._". There is a postmoult injury on the top of femur IV, should clear up by next moult 

Steve


----------



## Socrates (Feb 16, 2006)

All rigthy, I've always said I "usually" don't handle.   

Well, I decided both my B. smithi and my A. geniculata were in a really good mood this morning, so I took them out for a photo op'.  

---
Wendy
---


----------



## Socrates (Feb 24, 2006)

Today I checked out my new A. avicularia girl "Bonnita".  She's very calm and neither jumped nor pooped while out and about.  

---
Wendy
---


----------



## Pandora (Feb 24, 2006)

My little beast O.aoreotibialis, very agressive species, sometimes it seems that he can be in the threat pose always.


----------



## Socrates (Feb 24, 2006)

Pandora said:
			
		

> My little beast O.aoreotibialis, very agressive species, sometimes it seems that he can be in the threat pose always.


  Holy doo-doo!   
...and you were holding her while she was showing such...such...affectionate behavior? Weren't you the least bit worried she was going to do more than just "threaten?"

Pandora, I visited your website and I LOVE it!  Awesome photos in there.  You've got quite the selection. :clap:   One quick question:  Did you write your website in Ukrainian or Russian?  My husband speaks, reads and writes Ukrainian fluently since his parents are from the Ukraine, but I don't think he can do Russian.    Thanks.

---
Wendy
---


----------



## Midnightrdr456 (Feb 24, 2006)

pandora beautiful spider, how big do they grow?


----------



## DHunter (Feb 24, 2006)

Gota love a bug with attitude.

	
	
		
		
	


	





Or is he just worshiping you like all us pervs in the behind the computer thread?:worship:


----------



## Pandora (Feb 24, 2006)

Socrates said:
			
		

> Holy doo-doo!
> ...and you were holding her while she was showing such...such...affectionate behavior? Weren't you the least bit worried she was going to do more than just "threaten?"


She don't only threatens, but also thrown, jumps and even bites (I was bitten twice, but I yielded to her deliberately). I have two such beasts.



> Pandora, I visited your website and I LOVE it!  Awesome photos in there.  You've got quite the selection. :clap:   One quick question:  Did you write your website in Ukrainian or Russian?  My husband speaks, reads and writes Ukrainian fluently since his parents are from the Ukraine, but I don't think he can do Russian.    Thanks.


Thanx 
My website has been written in russian, but russian and ukrainian are much similar, I know both these language equally. Half of our country (southeast) speaks russian, but other (west) is ukrainian.
 And now I'm conceiving about the english version


----------



## Pandora (Feb 24, 2006)

Midnightrdr456, this species about 5-6 cm on the body and 14-15 cm in LS.
This T on the photo approximately has a half of adult size.

And one photo of my fav genus.


----------



## Jmadson13 (Feb 24, 2006)

Some more H. maculata.


----------



## Pandora (Feb 25, 2006)

brigebane, pretty maculata  How old is she? I see the big girl! 
You're crazy like me


----------



## smof (Feb 25, 2006)

One day I may have the guts to handle my OBT like those other mentalists. For now I stick with my Chaco, the 'safety spider' 

These are a bit blurry cos I had to take the pics with one hand and my camera is kind of heavy, plus I have shaky hands anyway. I need a non-arachnophobic friend to help me take pics like this  













I really like this one:


----------



## tima (Feb 25, 2006)

smof said:
			
		

> One day I may have the guts to handle my OBT like those other mentalists. For now I stick with my Chaco, the 'safety spider'


Smof, I am so with you on that.  This is my 'safety spider' (well, one of them), Rosalita, at school...might as well have been an OBT with the reactions I got from some of the students.  Would love to post pics of some of the students holding her (I made them sit down and hold her over a desk), but not a good idea IMO to post children's pictures online (blame it on MSNBC) and probably brings up legal issues to boot...so y'all are stuck with looking at her in fromt of my ugly gut.  

[oops. I misspelled 'my' the first time.  That's right.  It's a 2-letter word and I got one of the letters wrong!]


----------



## bananaman (Feb 25, 2006)

hahahahha


----------



## Jmadson13 (Feb 25, 2006)

Pandora said:
			
		

> brigebane, pretty maculata  How old is she? I see the big girl!
> You're crazy like me


This is actually a two year old female I am caring for for someone. I have two more who are just as mellow.


----------



## smellyocheese (Mar 10, 2006)

I tried handling for the first time with my B emilia after 6 months into the hobby. I was rather nervous at first but the B emilia was tolerant and that boosted my confidence a little.














2nd T that I handled was my first T, a G rosea. This was done with the supervision of a guy. For some reason, she's tolerant when a guy handles her but she bullies me back home :8o 













smof: that chaco is a real beauty  I can't wait for mine to get to that size (only 2cm )


----------



## ArachnoSoldier (Mar 12, 2006)

*C. crawshayi*

here's my most absolutely daring hold, EVER. ok... its just a C. crawshayi sling....


----------



## ArachnoSoldier (Mar 12, 2006)

*and Chaco*

and here's two decent pics of my G. aureostriata. FYI: Nodnarb is just my name backwards.


----------



## necroscope (May 6, 2006)

Heres a cutie,:} 






cheers Mike


----------



## demicheru (May 6, 2006)

*Some T handling pics*

Well, I was at Cacoseraph's apt, and we got into the bugs. I posted some of the centi pics here

Started out with one his little OBTs, as I said I was getting the itch to handle my sling, who's probably around 1.25" now and just molted for like, the third time this year (calendar year, even).


----------



## bananaman (Jul 18, 2006)

Aphonopelma serratum







Paraphysa scrofa


----------



## regalis (Jul 19, 2006)

G.rosea







A.metallica


----------



## regalis (Aug 20, 2006)

L.parahybana


----------



## Wolvie56X (Aug 20, 2006)

my lil chaco mousey, not sure on the scientific name though.  with him/her/it holding me as well


----------



## Scolopendra (Oct 5, 2006)

held my friends 4" h.lividum last night. she was really calm for a few seconds then something set her off and she flew up my arm and around onto my back then down my leg and back up my other arm before we got her back into her cell. beautiful t, just starting to get some blue-black on her toes and last leg segments.


----------



## Alice (Oct 5, 2006)

hey, ich just did a quick sweep of the german websites i know... and non of the h. maculata there look remotely as stunning as baboon's.   they're all more of grayish-brown with less stunning markings. they're not ugly, but not so gorgeous either.
so what's standart for this species?


----------



## regalis (Oct 6, 2006)

A.geniculata (F) 13cm legspan


----------



## Alice (Oct 6, 2006)

i have p. ornata  

i meant the h. maculata - i've just never seen one with such bright patterns. anyway, i'll be looking for one as beautiful as this :worship:


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Nov 19, 2006)

*I need more practice with little spiders . . .*

I've been t-sitting for funnylori, and it has been sorely tempting to try holding her adult _G. rosea_.  She (funnylori) had said the it was one of the most gentle tarantula she'd seen, and I'd never held an adult before.

So the lid's off her tank and I've just finished misting it while she's perched on top of her hide.  She starts to walk over to the edge and I see a good opportunity, so I put my hand out in front of where she's walking.  She came over and gingerly put two of her legs on my hand.  Then she slowly, gently, put four more on.  I had 3/4 of a huge arachnid on my hand.

Just as I was thinking "how awesome is this?", I was also thinking "what do I do if she climbs the rest of the way on?"  I'm used to arboreal arthropods that instinctivly climb UP and thus are a pain to get to climb back down into a tank.  I know _G. roseas_ aren't arboreal, but I couldn't help thinking that.

And then, much to my dismay, my survival instinct kicked in.  My brain was telling me that I had a large venomous creature perched on my hand, and it shouldn't be there (nevermind how weak my scientific self knows their venom is, my survival-above-all-else self was talking).  And I started shaking.  I tried to keep my hand still, but it was vibrating under its own will.  The T knew something was up, and backed up just a little bit, so only four legs were on my hand.  Then I very slowly rotated my hand away from her and she moved back on to her hide.  She never showed any aggression whatsoever.

I want to be able to handle larger tarantulas, but I can see from this that I'm not ready yet.  Kudos to those of you who can accomplish this without trouble.


----------



## Anubis77 (Nov 19, 2006)

I used to handle my spiders quite a bit a while ago. Now I usually leave them alone unless they need to be rehoused. Occasionally I'll pick up an Aphonopelma to show guests, but that's about it.

A. moderatum






G. aureostriata






N. chromatus
This was a one time thing. It's demeanor has completely changed for the worse (or better in its case).












Wild mature male A. chalcodes






Another wild mature male Aphonopelma






Mature female A. chalcodes (the most tolerant one)


----------



## tospace (Nov 19, 2006)

I also heard that sometimes spider slips on the hair and sometimes digs their fangs into the head to stop it from falling.


----------



## ShadowBlade (Nov 20, 2006)

_Ceratogyrus brachycephalus_
View attachment 58853

View attachment 58851

_Haplopelma lividum _
View attachment 58854

_Haplopelma_ sp. 'Vietnam' (_vonwirthi_)
View attachment 58852

_Hysterocrates_ sp. 'Cameroon' (poss. _gigas_)
View attachment 58855


-Sean


----------



## cacoseraph (Nov 20, 2006)

P. regalis. This female laid an apparently viable eggsac 2 weeks after i took this pic. All that handling must have really stressed her out hehehehe





zoom

penultimate male C. cyaneopubescens





zoom


----------



## wac764 (Nov 21, 2006)

*P.murinus*


----------



## wac764 (Nov 21, 2006)

*P.murinus*

I only handle this fella so that I can get photos of him. In his enclosure he pretty much stays sort of curled up in the corner, unless I come into the room in the middle of the night. Fortunately for me, he was in a good mood.


----------



## wac764 (Nov 21, 2006)

*P.murinus*

It's really a gorgeous spider. It has shown attitude before. I DO NOT attempt to handle when he's "in a mood". If he shows me any kind of nervous or threatening behavior, I just back off and let him be. 






If he ever decides to nail me, I'll probably stop handling him. Perhaps I'll get smart and stop before he tags me. :?


----------



## ShadowBlade (Nov 21, 2006)

wac764 said:


> Perhaps I'll get smart and stop before he tags me. :?


Dude, you don't stop. Its as much of an addiction as keeping T's.


----------



## xgrafcorex (Nov 22, 2006)

not quite as crazy as some of the last posts haha, but i was cleaning, watering, and feeding house before i leave tomorrow for a few days and noticed my A. veriscolor sling hanging out near the lid.  i opened the lid, and surprisingly it just stayed put.  so i figured i'd give it a nudge onto my hand and wound up getting initiating into the official avic poo club.


----------



## wac764 (Nov 22, 2006)

That's a gorgeous little spider. I gotta get me one of those.


----------



## Dev (Nov 22, 2006)

heres mine, an H. albostriatum

View attachment 58885


----------



## Socrates (Nov 23, 2006)

Some pics from this evening....sort of helped me to relax.  

1) B. boehmei "Bella"
2) B. emilia "Emily"
3) A. geniculata "Flicka"
4) L. parahybana "Lassie"

---
Wendy
---


----------



## ShadowBlade (Nov 23, 2006)

Pretty cool!
What's the legspan of the _parahybana_?


----------



## Kriegan (Nov 24, 2006)

Socrates said:


> Some pics from this evening....sort of helped me to relax.
> 
> 1) B. boehmei "Bella"
> 2) B. emilia "Emily"
> ...


 Wow Wendy I'm impressed!:clap:  I would've never imagined you liked to handle some of your T's ! Very nice pics!!:drool:


----------



## Sheri (Nov 24, 2006)

Socrates said:


> Some pics from this evening....sort of helped me to relax.
> ---


Yeah, relaxing right on up to the scratch 'til you bleed part.


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (Nov 24, 2006)

Sheri said:


> Yeah, relaxing right on up to the scratch 'til you bleed part.


Yea wendy, did you get very itchy handling all them lovely's?

Great pictures, i love your t's


----------



## Socrates (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks everyone.  Strangely enough I did not itch at all.  I have no clue why my boehmei was so nice, she's usually a bit bald because she even flicks at crickets.    The emilia is super tolerant since her last molt.  The genic's temperament has shocked me, too.  She was named "Flicka" because she used to flick hair at the slightest disturbance.  Not anymore.  I mean you can't see their abdomens, but none of them is missing much hair - no bald spots anywhere.
Now the para (she's a bit over 7") was the biggest shocker because she's just very defensive all the time.
They all must have had a really good day.  
Here are 3 more pics, including Matt's gorgeous male B. smithi.

---
Wendy
---


----------



## AviculariaLover (Nov 24, 2006)

*Avics*

I don't handle them much, but when I do, I like to sit on my bed or on the floor and just let them (one at a time) crawl all over me. Tip Toe made it onto my face one day... it may look like it but none of her toes actually touched my eye, just kind of hovered, or got really close.











and after shedding a few months ago, on my hand:






and Skittle, my little baby!


----------



## P. Novak (Nov 24, 2006)

Wow very nice guys! Ill get some of my handling pics in here sometime in the future.

Wendy, how big is that A.genic? Looks impressive!!!


----------



## ShadowBlade (Nov 24, 2006)

Gotta love those lil' ones!


----------



## Socrates (Nov 24, 2006)

Novak said:


> Wendy, how big is that A.genic? Looks impressive!!!


She's 7", and I'm pretty sure she's done growing because when I compared her last 2 molts, they are pretty identical.    She really is quite sweet.

---
Wendy
---


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 24, 2006)

Wendy, I love your tarantulas, specially the L. parahybana and your A. geniculata  great pictures !!!

I must :clap: and :worship:  at you


----------



## Kriegan (Nov 24, 2006)

AviculariaLover said:


> I don't handle them much, but when I do, I like to sit on my bed or on the floor and just let them (one at a time) crawl all over me. Tip Toe made it onto my face one day... it may look like it but none of her toes actually touched my eye, just kind of hovered, or got really close.


:? Erm..but why is your pink toe showing me the bad finger???


----------



## ShadowBlade (Nov 24, 2006)

Kriegan said:


> :? Erm..but why is your pink toe showing me the bad finger???


Tellin' you to buzz off, she's not interested.;P


----------



## Kriegan (Nov 24, 2006)

ShadowBlade said:


> Tellin' you to buzz off, she's not interested.;P


Dang, you're right!! My charms don't seem to be working, i'm on to Plan B to get her!!;P


----------



## cacoseraph (Nov 30, 2006)

*Heteroscodra maculata, adult female; Cyclosternum fasciatum, juvenile*

*Hmaculata_adult_fem_handleabout*
3:09
Heteroscodra maculata are fast and fairly venomous Old World arboreal tarantulas. They come from Central and West Africa. This is a wild caught (WC) mature female, and is around 4-5" diagonal legspan.  

A lot of the african tarantulas are kind of crazy. If they have arboreal or semi-arboreal tendencies and body builds they will just take random flying leaps when you are free handling them. They continue to do this for just about the whole lives, but small spiderlings are truly nuts! 

Always interesting with these fellows 

[FILE UPLOADED FROM AN 16.2MB WMV FILE]
[YOUTUBE]0uJxTz_U28E[/YOUTUBE]

[FILE UPLOADED FROM AN 2.3MB WMV FILE]
[YOUTUBE]iEx5NTJ3sks[/YOUTUBE]







*Cfasciatum_juv_abouthandle*
2:31
Cyclosternum fasciatum, "Costa rican tigerrump tarantula". Free handling and talking about a tigerrump. 

This is a smaller, more nervous species that has gorgeous coloration. Mature females probably don't get much bigger than 4"/10cm legspan and males are considerably smaller, i believe.

The fresh babies are TINY, being able to comfortably stand on the end of a normal No. 2 pencil eraser! The babies are very similarily colored to the adults, with a metallic sheen reddish gold carapace and an AMAZING permanent striping pattern in black and kind of red on their abdomen. 

This species does not seem to need special attention to humidty and seems to grow at a moderate speed.

[FILE UPLOADED FROM AN 11MB WMV FILE]
[YOUTUBE]QhmsTsdlIOw[/YOUTUBE]

[FILE UPLOADED FROM AN 1.8MB WMV FILE]
[YOUTUBE]_DpVz-I8vfo[/YOUTUBE]



i have pics but i have to cook and upload them before i can post them


----------



## james41777 (Dec 10, 2006)

Handling 5" C.bechuanicus

http://minihp.cyworld.nate.com/pims...027(4941).jpg&image_url=55012728&tid=51485671


----------



## james41777 (Dec 10, 2006)

Handling Poecilotheria sp. (ornata?)
running up and down my arm..

http://minihp.cyworld.nate.com/pims...319(3644).jpg&image_url=56189258&tid=51485671


----------



## xgrafcorex (Dec 30, 2006)

my big bad emilia!  

male rosea


----------



## Sequin (Jan 1, 2007)

G. aureostriata

These pictures were for a themed modeling contest on another website. With "Taco's" help I ended up winning.  













Wow! There are some daredevils on this thread! OBTS, pokies, you guys are nuts!:clap:


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 1, 2007)

That liquid under your eye's is paint or real blood caused by urticating hair's :?

Having your eye's open closer then 2 inch from a NW abdomen is the worst thing to do in my opinion ... this said its your Grammastola and your eye's ...


----------



## Bothrops (Jan 1, 2007)

OMG, what a beauty!!


----------



## Hedorah99 (Jan 1, 2007)

Baboon said:


> That liquid under your eye's is paint or real blood caused by urticating hair's :?
> 
> Having your eye's open closer then 2 inch from a NW abdomen is the worst thing to do in my opinion ... this said its your Grammastola and your eye's ...


Generally you don't want any T near your eyes. All you need is for them to mistake your eye movement for a prey item. Even if they dfon't do anything aggressive or defensive, I can imagine just having them step on your cornea would suck beyond belief.


----------



## Sequin (Jan 1, 2007)

Baboon said:


> That liquid under your eye's is paint or real blood caused by urticating hair's :?
> 
> Having your eye's open closer then 2 inch from a NW abdomen is the worst thing to do in my opinion ... this said its your Grammastola and your eye's ...




Haha! It's a liquid eyeliner. The theme was "gothic". This grammastola is the only tarantula that I will ever allow near my face. She is very calm and comfortable in my hands. She's not very mobile, and both of our safety was my number one concern. 

A few years ago, my left eye fell victum to B.smithi hairs. According to my eye specialist, it caused a chemical reaction and I went blind in that eye for about 3 days. Because of this experience I am *very* careful regarding my eyes and new world species. My lips split and bled for over a week after an encounter with a defensive G.Rosea. My face has suffered multiple urticating hair accidents, I take better precautions because of these incidents. 

Thanks for the concern, but I've already learned the hard way


----------



## regalis (Jan 9, 2007)

A.geniculata beauty 







A.avicularia







G.rosea







G.rosea rcf







L.parahybana


----------



## cacoseraph (Jan 9, 2007)

*Poecilotheria ornata*

This is one amazingly colored tarantula! Fresh of a molt my mature female looks like fireworks!  






When i first got my female, Aria, she seemed to be kind of nervous. Too nervous for me to consider handling.  Over the months she would still do that burst of speed avoidance move sometimes, but with much decreasing frequency.  She seems to react similar to how my big regalis does, now, so i decided to try giving her a chance 

It wasn't that she was ill-behaved or anything, let me say that in the beginning... i just didn't want to *force* a Poeci to do anything!  This first group is from my trying to get her to psuedovoluntarily walk on me.
















Here is the only time she actually did take a like, wrong turn =P






Finally i ended up doing the "put her on something else, then put her on my hand" thing





zoom


After she finally decided to walk on my hand from that piece of eggcrate she proved to be every bit as tractable as Ginjerofer, my big P. regalis female







zoom












zoom

[UPLOADED FROM A 15MB WMV FILE]
[YOUTUBE]rgENx-sHDzE[/YOUTUBE]

[UPLOADED FROM A 4.7MB WMV FILE]
[YOUTUBE]BOTp99sgEF8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## michal1991 (Jan 23, 2007)

_Acanthoscurria geniculata_

_Archispirostreptus gigas_

_Blaberus giganteus_ 

_Brachypelma albopilosum_

_Theraphosa blondi_


----------



## Marcelo (Jan 23, 2007)

Sequin said:


> G. aureostriata
> 
> These pictures were for a themed modeling contest on another website. With "Taco's" help I ended up winning.
> 
> ...



If I had your eyes I would not risk those pretty eyes


----------



## P. Novak (Jan 25, 2007)

Sorry for the quality, just begginning to not use flash.

12.5cm Grammostola rosea 0.1






11.5cm Brachypelma emilia 0.1






13.5cm Brachypelma smithi 0.1






13cm Acanthoscurria geniculata 0.1






13cm Ceratogyrus marshalli 0.1






9cm Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens 0.1






9.5cm Cyclosternum fasciatum 0.1






13.5cm Lasiodora parahybana 0.1


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 28, 2007)

This was acually this little guys idea. As soon as I opened the cage, it lept out on to my arm so I thought I'd take advantage of the situation with a pic.


----------



## nomadofthehills (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm a newb, but I have handled my friend's 4" L. parahybana, Chilean Rose, and Singapore Blue, in addition to my .5 inch L. parahybana and .5 inch G. auerostriata.


----------



## thunderthief (Mar 4, 2007)

B. Smithi.


----------



## Becky (Mar 5, 2007)

Hierodula membranecea







Grammostola rosea sling







Grammostola aureostriata


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 19, 2007)

*This thread needs to come back to life...*

I wasn't feeling too confident today after what happened, so I'll keep at these little guys for today.. 

_Vaejovis spinigerus_





_Brachypelma albopilosum_





_Ceratogyrus brachycephalus_





_Handrurus arizonensis_










and of course..
_Poecilotheria regalis_, when I do this again I'll get better pictures.


----------



## Quality Exotics (Oct 19, 2007)

My Daughter with Diva our 8" L. parahybana


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 19, 2007)

Quality Exotics said:


> My Daughter with Diva our 8" L. parahybana


Oh my, this picture again. That T is a monster! I'm getting a 5-6" female Tuesday. How long did it take that girl to grow that big?

I know you posted it somewhere else on these boards, but thanks for posting it again!


----------



## Quality Exotics (Oct 20, 2007)

I picked her up in a trade for the Last of my Dartfrogs. I got about 5-6 Adults and was going to sell her. It took about 2 Months of seeing her never get mad or even aggresive before I got up the corage to pick her up. Now I handle her all the time and wouldnt get rid of her for anything.

She also just had her first date with a Hansome Male that just hooked out. I just hope it dont put her in a bad mood.


----------



## tikichick (Oct 27, 2007)

P. Novak said:


> I wasn't feeling too confident today after what happened, so I'll keep at these little guys for today..


Beautiful critters!

Was the stinger on the scorpion removed?


----------



## Dev (Oct 27, 2007)

lasiodora difficilis

View attachment 66140


----------



## Tegenaria (Nov 22, 2007)

*My B.smithi*

Decided it was time to have a go,and found it dead easy with this fellow!


----------



## pearson340 (Jan 13, 2008)

my G.rosea first time holding her


----------



## dydek (Jan 14, 2008)

My P. scrofa


and my E. cyanognathus


----------



## Matusz (Jan 15, 2008)

L.menavodi


A.australis


----------



## Rydog (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow, thats very cool but also very stupid.:worship: :?


----------



## scolex (Jan 16, 2008)

*can't believe no B vagans! so*

heres a few for ya!


----------



## Crysta (Nov 25, 2011)

E. murinus





P. cambridgei





Perm





Avic versi


----------



## Walk Alone (Nov 25, 2011)

Here is my very first spider ever (rosie) and a curly and chaco I raised from 2nd instar.






I was quite accidentally handling a cobalt blue yesterday, but was in no way reaching for a camera.  lol


----------



## Papa80Proof (Nov 25, 2011)

A.versicolor


----------



## tagashoot (Nov 25, 2011)

Adult Female P. Muticus (King Baboon)


----------



## Walk Alone (Nov 28, 2011)

This is my favorite _A. seemanni_.  She got a leg caught under her hide when she molted and lost it. It has since regenerated.


----------



## Vespula (Nov 28, 2011)

Here's my G. pulchripes, Audacia. She's my buddy.


----------



## gatamer (Dec 7, 2011)

(it's not good to let the T explore your face , especially near eyes , always calculate every risk)


----------



## Crysta (Dec 7, 2011)

photos by savageblackout.com

with me! and my crew

Me and T. ockerti






I think he doesn't want to be handled (h. vonworthi)






P. pulcher





Weeee






cambridgeii











Scorpion


----------



## tangoblue37 (Jan 11, 2012)

Fred said:


> *All handling pictures should be posted in this thread.*
> 
> Any suspect posting, attacking, trolling should be reported to a moderator so that we can deal with it in our typical ruthless way.
> 
> ...


Do ypu have hit men?   (should hit men be 1 or 2 words?)


----------



## Crysta (Jan 22, 2012)

<3 love me spiders


----------



## groovyspider (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## groovyspider (Jan 22, 2012)

dunno y the h.albo cant be taken off but anyway


----------



## DMTWI (Jan 23, 2012)

A couple of my girls:


----------



## serialthrilla91 (Feb 2, 2012)

Without sounding preachy, I want to tell you that I had a B. Smithi, fall no more than three feet. When she hit the ground (upside-down), she freaked out, flipped right side up and darted away. I found her under my bed an hour later, dead. She had a tiny split near her spinneretes, that was leaking a clear fluid. I blame myself cause I was holding her and not paying attention and breathed on her, which scared her off my arm. Food for thought.


----------



## Jared781 (Feb 5, 2012)

So far Iv handled my::

Ageniculata sling 1"
Brachypelma ablopilosum 1/2"
Brachypelma vagans (Waldo) 2" 
GBB - 1" 
Grammostola rosea 3" +
Lasiodora parahybana 1/2"
Poecilothera regalis 1.75"
Psalmopoeus cambridgei 1"

so far all i have to handle is my
Chilobrachys huahini! and i dont think its gonna be pretty
SO  i figured to handle in the tub!!!!


----------



## Crysta (Feb 5, 2012)

"I was holding her and not paying attention and breathed on her, which scared her off my arm. Food for thought. "

Successful handlers pay attention to their spider and dont breath on them at all times. 

H. sp. gigas/camaroon






P. regalis


----------



## jayefbe (Feb 6, 2012)

serialthrilla91 said:


> Without sounding preachy, I want to tell you that I had a B. Smithi, fall no more than three feet.


Rule #1 of handling a terrestrial tarantula is keeping them low to the ground.


----------



## Draqula (Feb 6, 2012)

hey sorry if this has been answered already, i couldn't find it.. but i'm wondering what kinda of gloves would resist tarantula bites (specifically theraphose stirmis 1 inch fangs lol..) ?  (id hate to post a link.. but are these any good for resisting bites? - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230737300728#ht_4725wt_1396 ?)


----------



## jayefbe (Feb 7, 2012)

Draqula said:


> hey sorry if this has been answered already, i couldn't find it.. but i'm wondering what kinda of gloves would resist tarantula bites (specifically theraphose stirmis 1 inch fangs lol..) ?  (id hate to post a link.. but are these any good for resisting bites? - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230737300728#ht_4725wt_1396 ?)


It might resist the fangs. It might also break the fangs. I wouldn't use it. If you get bit handling, that's the risk you take.


----------

